# Langenberg-Marathon



## Deleted 83484 (28. September 2008)

So...noch eine Woche und der Langenberg Marathon steht an....wer war schonmal dort und kann etwas berichten !?!?


----------



## alex80 (28. September 2008)

Der LBM ist bestens organisiert, hat sehr viele Starter (letztes Jahr über  800 Teilnehmer und ziemlich viele Holländer) und eine schöne Strecke. Technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber der Anspruch an eine technische Strecke sinkt mit der Geschwindigkeit... 

Die Strecke geht nach einer schnellen Einführungsrunde um den Ort in den ersten längeren Asphaltanstieg, von da runter zum Haus Wildenstein und dann einen steileren Anstieg zum Ochsenkreuz. Hier nun Abfahrt in Richtung Bruchhausen, Anstieg in Richtung Sternrodt (hier Trailsektion, bei Nässe ziemlich anspruchsvoll) und dann auf den Langenberg, abfahren bis Bruchhausen (Achtung: 2-3 kurze Anstiege, teils sehr steil) und über den Iberg auf einem Trail zurück nach Wiemeringhausen.

Wie bereits gesagt, super Veranstaltung, es sollte eben nur das Wetter auch mitspielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (29. September 2008)

bin dabei...freue mich schon...hoffe mir den siebten Platz in der Gesamtwertung auf der Kurzdistanz Herrenklasse zu sichern


----------



## Felixxx (29. September 2008)

Bin auch dabei - hab' ein Quantum Hoffnung auf den ersten Platz in der SSP-Wertung auf der Langdistanz
Allerdings hab' ich gerade die Startliste gecheckt und die "Einganggiganten" entdeckt - naja, vielleicht sind die nicht auf der Langdistanz...

CU in Langenberg, Felixxx


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. September 2008)

alex80 schrieb:


> Der LBM ist bestens organisiert, hat sehr viele Starter (letztes Jahr über  800 Teilnehmer und ziemlich viele Holländer) und eine schöne Strecke. Technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber der Anspruch an eine technische Strecke sinkt mit der Geschwindigkeit...
> 
> Die Strecke geht nach einer schnellen Einführungsrunde um den Ort in den ersten längeren Asphaltanstieg, von da runter zum Haus Wildenstein und dann einen steileren Anstieg zum Ochsenkreuz. Hier nun Abfahrt in Richtung Bruchhausen, Anstieg in Richtung Sternrodt (hier Trailsektion, bei Nässe ziemlich anspruchsvoll) und dann auf den Langenberg, abfahren bis Bruchhausen (Achtung: 2-3 kurze Anstiege, teils sehr steil) und über den Iberg auf einem Trail zurück nach Wiemeringhausen.
> 
> Wie bereits gesagt, super Veranstaltung, es sollte eben nur das Wetter auch mitspielen...



Hört sich ähnlich an wie die Große Runde in Willingen, zumindest Bruchhausern, Sternrodt, Langenberg, Bruchhausen, und Wiemeringhausen. Kenne ich vom Höhenprofil.
Kann das sein? 

Lg CHris


----------



## Jan-Ove (30. September 2008)

Ich werd auch dabei sein. Werd die lange Runde fahren und hoffe möglichst nicht von Holländern überholt zu werden.


----------



## r19andre (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
Kollege und ich werden uns auch an der Schlammschlacht beteiligen 

Fahren allerdings nur die mittlere Distanz. Nimmt jemand Kettenöl mit für unterwegs 

in Plettenberg hatte ich gedacht jeden Augenblick kann ich schieben ab km 60.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## hefra (2. Oktober 2008)

Was nutzt Kettenöl? Ein Wasserschlauch ist das einzige was da was bringt... 
Ist eh das letzte MTB Rennen diese Saison da kann ich mir auch nochmal schön den Antrieb zerlegen. Kassette und Kette sind ein CC Rennen alt und die Kettenblätter musste ich auch wechseln, aber da taten es gebrauchte... vielleicht hält es ja trotzdem 

Ich habe noch die Hoffnung das die Strecke abtrocknet. Es sind ja nicht viele Trail etc dabei und die Autobahn trocknet eigentlch gut. Wenn es so naß ist werden Teile der Wiese sicher extrem schwer zu befahren sein.


----------



## Hanni_84 (2. Oktober 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die Hoffnung, dass die Strecke abtrocknet. Es sind ja nicht viele Trails etc. dabei und die Autobahn trocknet eigentlich gut...



Ähm, du hast dir aber schon mal irgendwo die Wetterprognosen angeguckt, oder!? Wenn nicht, dann sei dir mal hiermit geholfen...
...dann stellt sich auch nicht mehr die Frage, ob da irgendwas abtrocknet oder nicht, sondern eher: "werden wir von oben ganz nass oder nur ein bißchen nass". Dass der Boden durchweicht ist, davon ist mal auszugehen würde ich sagen.


----------



## hefra (2. Oktober 2008)

ok, ich hab da was anderes gehört. Aber auch egal. Schlimmer als der Rheingaumarathon kann es vom Schlamm her nicht sein und den hab ich recht gut bewältigt.


----------



## Hanni_84 (2. Oktober 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Aber auch egal.



NEIN, EBEN NICHT! 

Wie schöne wäre doch ein herrlicher Herbsttag! Morgens kalt und Nebelschwaden über den Feldern und dann sonnig mit herrlich blauem Himmel, glasklarer Luft und allmählich aufkommender Wärme. Und das alles bei schön trockenem Boden! 

SO STELL ICH MIR DAS VOR   



Stattdessen: Matsche, Kälte, Regen 

Na ja, wir sind hier ja nicht bei "wünsch-dir-was" sondern bei "so-isses"!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (3. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich empfehle reifen mit MX profil...wohn ja gleich um die ecke seh sogar den langenberg vom fenster aus..
Achso und ich such dringend eine mitfahrgelegenheit von willingen aus dorthin...
und schonmal an die streichergebnisse gedacht?


----------



## Der_Peter (3. Oktober 2008)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> hmm ich empfehle reifen mit MX profil...wohn ja gleich um die ecke seh sogar den langenberg vom fenster aus..
> Achso und ich such dringend eine mitfahrgelegenheit von willingen aus dorthin...
> und schonmal an die streichergebnisse gedacht?



Hast du dir Strecke schon mal angeschaut? Nobby Nick oder Racing Ralf oder Mischung?

Mein Bolide!


----------



## Hanni_84 (3. Oktober 2008)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Achso und ich such dringend eine mitfahrgelegenheit von willingen aus dorthin...



Nicht im Ernst, oder!? Äh, wie wärs mit mitm Rad hinfahren!? 
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Dann bist du wenigstens warm und kannst schön sofort vom Start an Gas geben!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (3. Oktober 2008)

für mich gibt es keinen Langenberg-Marathon:
heute ist mein zweiter Rahmen gebrochen !!!

Wünsche Euch Allen: viel Spaß !!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (4. Oktober 2008)

naja ich kenn  die strecke vom letzen mal (naja fast wurde ja per heli abgeholt....)und vom vorletzen jahr...


und ja ich suche wirklich eine mitfahrgelegenheit....
fahr ja nur kurzstrecke...


----------



## Hanni_84 (4. Oktober 2008)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ja ich suche wirklich eine mitfahrgelegenheit...fahr ja nur kurzstrecke...


Ok, hast Recht. Nur weil ich dieses Jahr so viel Rad gefahren bin wie noch nie, muss ich ja nicht gleich vergessen, dass es auch noch einen "weniger-trainiert-sein-Zustand" gibt  



4XRacerPB schrieb:


> wurde ja per heli abgeholt....


 *BITTE?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
zweimal Rohloff und beide kaputt?

Stimmt,einige Rahmen halten allein die Drehmomentstütze nicht aus der Rohloff Nabe. Und dann noch Disc wo an dieser Stelle schon etliche Rahmen gebrochen sind.

Mein Beileid.
Was gibts NEUES?

Andre

PS: fahren dann mit RR vo. 2,1 und NN 2,1hi.
für meine FF ist jetzt keine Zeit mehr :-(


----------



## Hanni_84 (4. Oktober 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Fahren dann mit RR vo. 2,1 und NN 2,1hi.



Komische Kombi, also ich fahre das andersrum 

Aber vllt. ist das ja mit einer der Gründe, warum du mich wieder um geschätzte 20 min. abhängen wirst 
(wobei: je matschiger, desto größer der Unterschied zwischen uns; könnte also auch ne halbe Std. werden )


----------



## 4XRacerPB (4. Oktober 2008)

also falls es sich noch etwas ergeben sollte bzgl mitfahrgelegenheit bitte pm mit handy nr bin jetzt arbeiten...


----------



## Wave (4. Oktober 2008)

ohwe...morgen muss meine trainingsgurke dran glauben; fuji-trecker goes racing 

endlich kann ich es aufs material schieben falls es nicht gut laufen sollte!


----------



## SBIKERC (4. Oktober 2008)

hört sich ja nach großer Schitte an...bin wie gesagt aufjedenfall am Start


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. Oktober 2008)

so feierabend..
werd auch kommen und dir hoffentlich deinen 7.platz herren kurzstrecke streitig machen vor grafschaft war der mir....


----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. Oktober 2008)

Und ????
Wie war's ?????


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. Oktober 2008)

hab leicht verpennt......


----------



## SBIKERC (5. Oktober 2008)

^^ich wurde 9-ter und gesamt 46 auf der Kurzstrecke mit einer Zeit von 2:06H...habe eine neue Taktik ausprobiert -> erst sparsam und dann Endspurt...klappte auch gut, nur leider etwas zu spät angefangen

das Wetter war besser als man es erwarten konnte, kaum Regen nur recht windig
Die Strecke hat mir spaß gemacht, der Matsch hielt sich in grenzen

Auf die Gesamtergebnisse bin ich gespannt


----------



## r19andre (5. Oktober 2008)

Tach,
bei mir lief es beschi.......
Bis KM 32 einen 22er Schnitt und dann in in der langen Abfahrt vom Langenberg nen Platten hi. 
Schnitt von irgendwas scharfkantigen. Satteltasche vorher im Auto vergessen anzuklemmen. Jetzt heißt es schieben bis mich der Kollege einholt der nur eine Rd. fahren will. So gedacht.
Wie sich später herausstellte ist er nur 12km weit gekommen. Ihm hats den ganzen Reifen hi. an der Seite zerrissen.
Dann bin ich bis zur letzten Verpflegung vorm Ziel gelaufen (7km). Dort nen Schlauch bekommen mit Pumpe. Danke!
Die letzten 6km ins Ziel gesprintet, da keinerlei Motivation für die eigentliche 2.Runde. Am Bierwagen dann den Schlauch bezahlt und lecker Mantaplatte gegessen und nen Radler vernichtet.

Dann halt wieder bis zum nächsten Jahr. Mein Jahr ist hiermit zu Ende.

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. Oktober 2008)

verdammt und ich hab einfach nur verpennt...


----------



## Felixxx (5. Oktober 2008)

Hab' meinen Mund wohl ein bisschen zu voll genommen - Langdistanz war heute nicht 
Strecke war super und die Verpflegungsstationen perfekt 
Wie SBIKERC schon sagte, hielten sich die matschigen Stellen in Grenzen. Von daher lief es mit den Race Kings schon ganz gut.
Zur dritten Runde konnte ich mich aber gar nicht mehr motivieren, zumal gerade in jenem Moment der Regen begann. 
So war's dann die Mitteldistanz in 4:42'24", Platz 38 bei den Senioren II.
Das war's dann auch für 2008.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Ialocin (5. Oktober 2008)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> verdammt und ich hab einfach nur verpennt...


Verdammt! Und wir haben den Wecker gestellt. Ich wäre auch heute morgen lieber liegengeblieben. Aber wenn mir etwas wichtig ist, dann stelle ich mir den Wecker. Auch wenn mein Bike und meine Fitness nicht grade marathontauglich waren (bzw. sind)...
Ehrlich gesagt: wenn man keine Lust hatte, dann kann man das auch sagen.


----------



## helman (5. Oktober 2008)

Ergebnisse sind schon online!
http://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20081005371372
Grüße
helman


----------



## Wave (5. Oktober 2008)

das was sich heute morgen, nach dem zur seite legen der bettdecke, schon angedeutet hat, wurde in wiemeringhausen böse bestätigt; es war sau-kalt!!!
marathon (kleine runde) war super.
mein trecker ähnliches gefährt hat, oh wunder...,  auch gehalten! musste nur 3 mal anhalten und lose schrauben nachziehen. aber alles in allem eine coole veranstaltung!

(hat sich eig. irgendwer über zu kalte duschen gewundert? hab als erstes drunter gestanden; die waren so heiss, dass ich die feuerwehrjungs dazu angehalten habe die temperatur noch ein wenig nach zu regulieren..... irgendwie hat das nachregulieren dazu geführt dass aus kochend-heiss, sau-kalt wurde?!?! )


----------



## Jan-Ove (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich auch nicht motiveren können noch wie geplant die letzte Runde zu fahren. Ich denke ein Reifen, wie der Race King oder Racing Ralph kombinert mit einer Starrgabel sind für mich nächstes Jahr 1. Wahl.

Ich bin übrigens 5. bei den Herren und 17. in der Gesamtwertung geworden auf der Mittleren. 

Ich fand die Preis/Leistung bei der Veranstaltung Super.
Ich hätte mir nur in dem Zelt mit den Nudeln auch Getränke gewünscht.


----------



## hefra (5. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir lief es richtig schlecht... geplant waren zwei Runden, gefahren bin ich eine.

Die Einführungsrunde lief super, aber gleich am ersten Berg kam nichts mehr. Hab mich dann nochmal gefangen aber nach 20km war irgendwie Ende, dazu Bauchschmerzen. Der warme Tee an der Verpflegung tat meinem Bauch gut, ich bin dann aber nur noch spazieren gefahren. Außer auf dem Trails, dass hat mir nochmal Spaß gemacht, der Rest war ne frustrierte Radtour... umso überraschter war ich als im Ziel auf meinem Zettel ein 12 stand. Ging wohl anderen genauso wie mir.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. Oktober 2008)

nein ich bin erst um halb4 morgens vom arbeiten gekommen(13h angefangen) und wecker war gestellt)
naja gesamtwertung ist noch nicht on..


----------



## Hanni_84 (6. Oktober 2008)

hat auf jeden fall spass gemacht! das wetter war letztlich doch viel besser als erwartet (also nur ab und zu niesel- und kein dauerregen) und die bodenverhältnisse waren auch nicht wirklich schlecht.

ach so, ergebnis: platz 72 in 04:20:31 auf der mitteldistanz (bzw. platz 8 in meiner AK)
...ich denke das ist auf jeden fall ok. oder anders gesagt: mehr wär eh nicht drin gewesen, war schon ziemlich platt im ziel 

PS: nur die angegeben höhenmeter waren wohl ein bißchen tiefgestapelt, habe 1995 statt der angegebenen 1830 gemessen. Aber: Who cares?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch super und ein großes Kompliment an die Organisatoren. Es war mein erster Marathon (ich wurde von meiner besseren Hälfte dazu überredet) und habe mich auch ersteinmal nur die kleine Runde getraut. Bin irgendwo im Mittelfeld gelandet und hätte vielleicht auch mehr geben können. Aber so ohne Computer und keine Vorstellung, wieviele km man schon gefahren ist, war es etwas schwierig mit der Einteilung. Und etwas regelmäßiger trainieren sollte ich auch noch. Schwierig war die erste Stunde, ich hatte ständig das Gefühl, mir kommt das Frühstück die Speiseröhre wieder hochgekrochen. Da hätte ich am liebsten schon aufgegeben und meine Motivation war komplett im Keller. So schwer haben sich die 16Kilo meines Bikes noch nie angefühlt.
Trotzdem fühle ich mich heute gut und ich denke noch gerne an den gestrigen Tag zurück. Nächstes Jahr ist schon im Kalender vermerkt, dann hoffentlich mit Computer und leichterem Bike...


----------



## SBIKERC (6. Oktober 2008)

Die Trottel haben wieder meinen Namen in den Ergebnissen falls geschrieben
Jetzt heißt es wieder 1000 Mails schreiben...


----------



## Felixxx (6. Oktober 2008)

Die Bilder von www.sportograf.de sind schon online. Auch diesmal wieder top Fotos 

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Psycho Doc (6. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es da etwa noch mehr kranke Menschen im Sauerland? Fand war ganz gut zu fahren mit Singlespeed....


----------



## Bronkozwo (11. Oktober 2008)

Psycho Doc schrieb:


> Gibt es da etwa noch mehr kranke Menschen im Sauerland? Fand war ganz gut zu fahren mit Singlespeed....



Ja hier. Hier sind wir. Ein neu gegründetes Team namens "EinGangGiganten".
Uns gibt es seit Anfang des Jahres ,sind zu dritt und haben jetzt schon Nachwuchssorgen.Wir hören auf die Namen Doc,Bronko und Vize!


----------



## tranquillity (13. Oktober 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Die Trottel haben wieder meinen Namen in den Ergebnissen falls geschrieben



Na du scheinst es ja mit dem Schreiben auch nicht so genau zu nehmen. 



> Jetzt heißt es wieder 1000 Mails schreiben...



Jedenfalls kein Grund, die Organisatoren als "Trottel" zu bezeichnen. Der Langenberg-Marathon ist jedenfalls einer der am besten organisierten Marathons, die ich kenne. Und auf Mailanfragen wurde bei mir immer schnell reagiert.

So, und weil nach den Platzierungen gefragt wurde: Wollte eigentlich Mitteldistanz fahren, aber da ich etwas erkältet war (und es auch recht kalt war) bin ich nur kurz gefahren. Hat dann noch zu Platz 5 gesamt (=4 AK) gereicht. Da die Strecke überhaupt nicht so schlammig war wie befürchtet hat es sogar Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. September 2010)

So wie sieht es aus,wer ist nächsten Sonntag mit dabei?


----------



## fritzbox (27. September 2010)

Wie ist denn die Strecke so im allgemeinen in Langenberg ?


----------



## SBIKERC (27. September 2010)

bin am Sonntag natürlich auch dabei
Strecke ist eben wieder eine typische Sauerland Strecke -> viele Hauptwege aber auch ein paar Singletrails


----------



## Erars (27. September 2010)

Ich fahr am Sonntag die kleine Runde mit. Freue mich schon richtig drauf


----------



## Domme02 (27. September 2010)

Ich werde auch da sein. Hoffentlich geht meine Erkältung bis Sonntag noch weg....

Die Strecke hat eher lange als kurze Anstiege. Ich finde sie ganz schön nur es könnten ein Paar Trails mehr sein.


----------



## tranquillity (27. September 2010)

Auf der Webseite www.langenberg-marathon.de gibt es Infos bzgl. der *neuen* Strecke:

_"In Wiemeringhausen werden wir euch eine zum größten Teil neue Strecke präsentieren. Die kleine Runde geht über 44km und 1100hm. In der 2. Runde kommen noch einmal 40km und 1000hm dazu.  Eine 3. Runde wird es in diesem Jahr aus organisatorischen Gründen nicht geben.
Die Einführungsrunde gehört bereits zum Rennen. Die Zeit läuft. Es gibt keinen neutralisierten Start. Hier soll das kompakte Starterfeld entzerrt werden. Am Ende der Einführungsrunde wird der Start/Zielbereich passiert. Jetzt beginnt bereits der 1. lange Anstieg von 413m ü.N.N über den Iberg zur Bergstation Sternrodt 800m.ü.N.N. Ein Wurzeltrail  führt uns dann knapp am Langenberggipfel vorbei. Hier beginnt eine superlange Abfahrt. Über kurvenreiche Schotterwege, Trails und einigen Teerpassagen, gespickt mit kurzen aber knackigen Anstiegen fahren wir nach Olsberg (350m ü.N.N). Dort beginnt der 2. lange Anstieg über 330hm zum Olsberggipfel. Wer hier oben angekommen ist, hat den größten Teil geschafft, aber Vorsicht, mehrere kurze Abfahrten mit wechselnden, kurzen aber anspruchsvollen Anstiegen, zum Teil auf Schotter und Trail werden euch noch einmal einige Körner kosten.
Die neue Strecke wurde von erfahrenen Marathonfahrern entworfen.  Wir haben uns sehr viel Mühe gegeben, damit sie den Ansprüchen eines Langenberg-Marathons und dem Finale der nutrixxion Marathon-Throphy gerecht wird."_


----------



## Greenhorn226 (27. September 2010)

Ich bin auch am Start auf der "kurzen". Ist mein zweites MTB-Rennen nach dem P-Weg-Marathon überhaupt. 
Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen musste ich mich vom Triathlon und vom Marathon laufen verabschieden  und versuche es jetzt mal im Gelände. Euch allen Starten viiiiel Erfolg und hoffentlich Sauwetter, denn bei schön kann ja jeder. Kommt noch jemand aus dem Kölner Raum?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2010)

du fährst auch im sauwetter!

wünsch es dir lieber nicht, denn die abfahrten sind echt lang und schnell. da kühlt man schnell aus.


----------



## Greenhorn226 (28. September 2010)

Mein Wettergott hat mir was von bis zu 17 Grad und leichtem Regen geflüstert (Stand: Heute) und dann ist es sicher halb so wild sich die Berge runter zustürtzen. Bist Du auch dabei?

Gruss
GH226


----------



## Vinc-Black (28. September 2010)

Ihr Memmen!

heult nicht rum wegen ein bischen Regen und Matsch! Wenn doch, solltet ihr Rennradfahren! 

bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenhorn226 (28. September 2010)

Sach ich doch. Lies mal mein vorletzten Eintrag.

Gruss aus dem verregneten Frechen!


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (28. September 2010)

Servus,
bin auch dabei auf der kurzen Runde!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. September 2010)

Gibt es eine Starterliste?


----------



## Honigblume (29. September 2010)

Starterliste Langenberg


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2010)

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie die startnummern zugeordnet werden?

ich hoffe nicht nach leistung, denn dann möchte ich ne andere.
ich und die 5.


----------



## Greenhorn226 (29. September 2010)

Evtl. nach Meldungseingang. Ich hab die 436. und erst letzte Woche gemeldet. Mist schon wieder nach vorne kämpfen wie bei P-Weg.
Ich würde aber gerne mit Dir tauschen wollen;-))


----------



## SBIKERC (29. September 2010)

stehe seit gestern auch in der Liste


----------



## Greenhorn226 (29. September 2010)

Dann lasst uns doch mal ´ne Liste aufmachen und ich fange an.

436. - Greenhorn226 - 44km


----------



## Echinopsis (29. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie die startnummern zugeordnet werden?
> 
> ich hoffe nicht nach leistung, denn dann möchte ich ne andere.
> ich und die 5.



Berechtigte Frage, laut Liste hab ich die *1*!  Womit hab ich das verdient? 
Nach Anmeldedatum kann das nicht gegangen sein, ich hab mich erst Anfang September angemeldet. Und nach Leistung erst recht nicht...

Ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag, noch ein letztes Mal für dieses Jahr, dann ist die Saison 2010 gelaufen. Wir sehen uns am Sonntag in Wiemeringhausen, hoffentlich stimmt der aktuelle Wetterbericht.

MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (29. September 2010)

Hi,

bin vielleicht auch dabei.Mal sehen,wie die nächsten Tage verlaufen.

Sind noch mehr vom BSL dabei??

Gruß Udo


----------



## SBIKERC (30. September 2010)

Greenhorn226 schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns doch mal ´ne Liste aufmachen und ich fange an.
> 
> 436. - Greenhorn226 - 44km



habe die 476 auch auf Kurz


----------



## sokofriedhof (30. September 2010)

Hi,

bin auf der langstrecke dabei, und mittlerweile an den Matsch des Sauerlandes gewohnt


----------



## Erars (30. September 2010)

Ich bin die Nummer 30 
Keine Ahnung ob es daran liegt, dass ich mich direkt mit meiner Sportident-Nummer angemeldet habe. Silber/Graues Cube und dann Trikot + Hose wahrscheinlich in gelb und blau. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Toblerone (1. Oktober 2010)

kurze Frage:

Fahre Trophy Langstrecke und hab 5 Rennen voll und wollte eigentlich aus
organisatorischen Gründen Langenberg kurze Strecke fahren (Langstrecke  gemeldet) Fall ich dann aus der Gesamtwertung weil ich die Langstrecke Langenberg nicht beendet habe?

Danke


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2010)

die frage kannst du dir selbst beantworten!

wie viele rennen sind für die wertung erfolrderlich?
bei wie vielen rennen bist du bis jetzt in der wertung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pif (1. Oktober 2010)

Ist nicht eine Teilnahme in Langenberg verpflichtend, unabhängig ob man jetzt schon seine Rennen beisammen hat? Letztes Jahr flogen die aus der Wertung, die in Langenberg nicht anwesend waren, obwohl sie genügend Rennen gefahren sind.


----------



## Toblerone (1. Oktober 2010)

eben, auf der Nutrixxion Seite geht es nich ganz klar hervor ob man das Rennen auf der entsprechenden Distanz beenden muß


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2010)

> Achtung:
> Es empfiehlt sich die Nutrixxion-Marathon Trophy nur in einer Distanz zu fahren. Dabei ist die *Teilnahme am Finale beim Langenberg-Marathon Pflicht, und zwar in der Distanz, in der die Gesamtwertung erfolgen soll. Die Teilnehmer, die beim Finale nicht in der jeweiligen Klasse starten, werden in der Gesamtwertung aufgeführt, erhalten aber keine Platzierung und haben keinen Anspruch auf Auszeichnung.* Bei Punktgleichheit entscheidet das bessere Resultat im Finallauf. Sollte ein Teilnehmer an weniger als vier Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, fällt er automatisch aus der Wertung.



ist doch eindeutig!


die antwort davor beruhte auf reiner vermutung.


----------



## C.K. (1. Oktober 2010)

Sehe ich das richtig das am Sonntag *um 11 Uhr* start für alle Klassen in Wiemeringhausen ist???


----------



## Domme02 (1. Oktober 2010)

ja. alle klassen starten zusammen.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2010)

Toblerone schrieb:


> eben, auf der Nutrixxion Seite geht es nich ganz klar hervor ob man das Rennen auf der entsprechenden Distanz beenden muß



ICh sage es mal vorsichtig so.

Fährt Dir jemand auf der Strecke in die Karre, nach sagen wir mal 38 km und die kommst so gerade eben über die Ziellinie der Kurzen...was sollste da machen?  

Also ich habe die Info, das in der Klasse gestartet werden muss, das heisst, angetreten, aber nicht zwingens gefinished werden muss. Wie sollte man sonst Ausfälle rechtfertigen für nen Rausflug aus der Wertung. Wär ja albern.


----------



## M::::: (2. Oktober 2010)

Genauso interpretiere ich das auch.
Langenberg ist Pflichtteilnahme,aber nicht Pflichtwertung.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Oktober 2010)

- langenberg ist pflicht
- man *muss* in der wertung (kurz/lang) fahren, in der man die anderen rennen auch gefahren ist
- fährt man anstatt lang die kurzstrecke und ist in der endabrechnung z.b. auf platz 2 der gesamtwertung, dann passiert folgendes:
1. fahrer A
2. DU
3. fahrer B
4. fahrer C
...

reihenfolge auf dem treppchen für die gesamtwertung:
1. A
2. B
3. C


----------



## sokofriedhof (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

schön war es, eigentlich. Bis Km 29 zumindest, nach der abfahrt war bei mir nix mehr mit Schalten hinten, hatte also  noch 3 gänge zum fahren...
Hab dann die Hauptstrasse zurück zum Ziel genommen.
Hatte heute ein Rewe team trikot in gelb an, falls mich wer gesehen hat

lg,

Chris


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2010)

sokofriedhof schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schön war es, eigentlich. Bis Km 29 zumindest, nach der abfahrt war bei mir nix mehr mit Schalten hinten, hatte also  noch 3 gänge zum fahren...
> Hab dann die Hauptstrasse zurück zum Ziel genommen.
> ...




Das ja blöd! Nee, hab Dich nicht gesehen 

Mal eine bescheidene Frage in den Raum, kam nur mir die Zielmoderation so mistig vor oder bin ich einfach nur nen bisschen engstirnig.

Aber das der Erstplatzierte ohne große Ansage ins Ziel rauschen konnte (wie auch etlich nach ihm) und auch so sehr wenig zu den Fahrern gesagt wurde (Platzierung, zur Trophy, was weiss ich) fand ich schon relativ arm. Stattdessen sinnfreies a la "wieviel Bier habt ihr schon gezapft", ich weiss nicht 

Ich war jetzt bis auf Wickede und Nordenau überall zugegen, als Fahrer oder als Zuschauer, aber nirgednwo ist mir das so sauer aufgestossen wie heute.

Im letzten Jahr in Bruchhausen lief das irgendwie netter, viel mehr vernünftige Moderation, Musik, Die Zuschauer waren weitaus freudiger in Sympathiebekundungen der Fahrer gegenüber 

Schade! Einzig und allein die Kuchenvielfalt war wieder göttlich und absolut nicht zu toppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erars (3. Oktober 2010)

Oh man! Das Rennen sollte eigentlich das Saisonhighlight werden, wurde aber richtig mies für mich  Ich hab es geschafft, sage und schreibe, drei mal auf der kleinen Runde zu stürzten. Danach war ich so gefrustet und demotiviert, dass ich nurnoch irgendwie heile ins Ziel kommen wollte...Ergebniss egal -.-
Nächstes Jahr werde ich aber wohl wieder an den Start gehen...schlimmer kann es wohl nicht mehr werden


----------



## sokofriedhof (3. Oktober 2010)

Erars schrieb:


> Oh man! Das Rennen sollte eigentlich das Saisonhighlight werden, wurde aber richtig mies für mich  Ich hab es geschafft, sage und schreibe, drei mal auf der kleinen Runde zu stürzten. Danach war ich so gefrustet und demotiviert, dass ich nurnoch irgendwie heile ins Ziel kommen wollte...Ergebniss egal -.-
> Nächstes Jahr werde ich aber wohl wieder an den Start gehen...schlimmer kann es wohl nicht mehr werden



Hoffentlich ist nix gross passiert, wo bist denn gefallen und warum?, finde diese arg matschigen stellen immer etwas schwierig.
Bin auf der Einstiegrunde auch fast gestürzt als sich bei Tempo 55! 3 lenker verhakt haben, ist aber alles gut für uns ausgegangen + diskussion mit dem holländer.-)

lg,

Chris


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (3. Oktober 2010)

Schön war´s!
Ich bin unter krämpfen ins Ziel gerollt, aber mit meiner Platzierung trotzdem recht zufrieden.
Ich habe auch ziemlich viele Stürze gesehen und einmal hätte ich auch beinahe gelegen!
Bin dieses Jahr ein paar Rennen gefahren, jedoch fand ich den Kampf um die Platzierungen nirgends so krass wie hier.
Manche sind bei der Einführungsrunde ja schon gefahren wie die wilde Sau. Naja, wie auch immer! Allen gestuzten gute Besserung!

Grüße


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Oktober 2010)

hier der Link zu den Ergebnissen
http://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20101003519123&w=w


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Oktober 2010)

nachdem der Tag eigentlich ziemlich schitte begonnen hatte und das Auto auf der Hinfahrt ins Notprogramm geschaltet hat und ich erst nach Bruchhausen gefahren bin (hatte kein Navi genutzt, dachte Wiemeringhausen wäre dort  ) hat es sich doch noch gelohnt
nochmals lieben Gruß an Wencke...beim nächsten mal bin ich dann auch nicht so geschafft
ich links bzw. rechts in schwarz/grau...4. Platz Gesamtwertung Herren


----------



## Toffifeeultras (3. Oktober 2010)

ich fande das rennen klasse, ohne sturtz durchgekommen 

Wenn ich fragen darf, wurden die einzelnen Altersklassen auch geehrt, oder nur die top fahrer??


----------



## tranquillity (3. Oktober 2010)

Toffifeeultras schrieb:


> ich fande das rennen klasse, ohne sturtz durchgekommen
> 
> Wenn ich fragen darf, wurden die einzelnen Altersklassen auch geehrt, oder nur die top fahrer??



Es gab eine AK-Wertung und eine Lizenzwertung.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Oktober 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das ja blöd! Nee, hab Dich nicht gesehen
> 
> Mal eine bescheidene Frage in den Raum, kam nur mir die Zielmoderation so mistig vor oder bin ich einfach nur nen bisschen engstirnig.
> 
> ...



Hi mal zum Rennmässigen Teil  Ich bin auf jeden fall ca 2 min vor dem Wido dem Roten ins Ziel gekommen und habe eine 4:43 und der Herr von den Aliens eine 4:32... Wie zur Hölle ist das wieder möglich..

Die Schlammige Ausgefahrene Wiesenforstautobahn war mit dem Race King der reinste Rodeo, 3-4 mal ist mir das VR in die Fahrspur gerutscht. Auch der Wurzeltrail war in der 2. Runde viel entspanter zu fahren. Zum Glück ist mir bei dem geier keiner hinten reingekracht. Zum Ende der 2. Runde kam mir die glorreiche Idee weine Kette ein wenig mit der Trinkflasche freizuspülen. So ging mir ca 7 km vor dem Ziel das Wasser aus. Das wurde dann nochmal richtig hart und ich mußte doch ein wenig rausnehmen bis zum ´Ziel. Hauptsache nicht letzter geworden.

Kstar: Defekt?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2010)

jup, in den beinen!

jetzt weiß ich endlich mal wie das ist, wenn man auf den parkplatz kommt und da stehen dann nur noch 10 autos.

bin vor dem besenwagen gestartet und recht zügig nach vorne. bei der ersten verpflegung hatte ich dann ein kleines gerangel mit einem mitfahrer und durfte danach erstmal bremshebel und vorbau wieder richten. 
ok, weiter gehts mit tempo.
in der abfahrt ist mir dann einige male das vorderrad entglitten, aber ab da gings dann.
am ende der ersten runde habe ich dann etwas rausgenommen und bin blöderweise noch in die zweite eingebogen.
zuerst dachte ich die wollen uns verarschen, als ich den anstieg in angriff genommen habe. die letzte richtig steile rampe bin ich dann mit unglaublichen 4km/h hoch. wusste gar nicht dass man sich dabei noch auf dem rad halten kann ohne umzukippen.
ab da gings dann auf dem kleinen blatt weiter.
von hinten kamen noch einige und irgendwann bin ich dann mit einem zusammen gefahren der auch nicht mehr konnte.

die letzte verpflegung war der hammer!


mehr in der mittagspause ....

weiter gehts!

letzte verpflegung:
ich war schon so weit, dass ich mich gefragt habe ob die auf alkoholfreies bier haben, als ich den stand auf der rechten gesehen habe.
naja, dann nach links und die eine trinkflasche mit wasser aufgefüllt. nen paar scherze gemacht und dann wurde sogar streuselkuchen angeboten.  nen kaffee wollte ich nicht nehmen, da ich dort sonst sicher noch viel länger geblieben wäre.  
auf der rechten seite dann noch die zweite trinkflasche mit cola befüllt und dann gings weiter durch das spalier der netten helferinnen. 
der kuchen war noch gar nicht alle, aber trotzdem wollte mir jeder noch was andrehen. 
*und dann das beste!*
"sorry, ich kaue doch noch und außerdem muss ich das doch alles mit ins ziel schleppen." - "ach, das macht doch nichts! bei der figur darfst du dir das erlauben."  
da wäre ich am liebsten wieder umgedreht und hätte mir doch noch nen kaffee gegönnt.

mein mitfahrer war schon wieder etwas vor mir und dann gings den (schiebe-)anstieg hoch, wo ich in der ersten runde noch fahrend (o-ton eines schiebers als er nach links guckt und mich sieht:"hier fährt keiner hoch!"), links über die wurzeln an allen vorbei bin.  

irgendwann war ich dann auch endlich im ziel und war erstaunt dass überhaupt noch leute da sind. 
war etwas über ne stunde langsamer als letztes jahr (4h17min).

dann gings zur bike-wäsche, fahrrad verstaunen, duschen und erstmal nahrung aufnehmen. noch kurz ne manta-platte gegönnt und ab noch hause.
morgens um 7.15uhr los und abends war ich dann um kurz nach acht zu hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paranze (4. Oktober 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> nachdem der Tag eigentlich ziemlich schitte begonnen hatte und das Auto auf der Hinfahrt ins Notprogramm geschaltet hat und ich erst nach Bruchhausen gefahren bin (hatte kein Navi genutzt, dachte Wiemeringhausen wäre dort  ) hat es sich doch noch gelohnt
> nochmals lieben Gruß an Wencke...beim nächsten mal bin ich dann auch nicht so geschafft
> ich links bzw. rechts in schwarz/grau...4. Platz Gesamtwertung Herren



Hallo !
Da warst Du also der mit dem Opel neben uns auf dem Parkplatz nehme ich an ! (Hatten kurz über den Transponder/Zeitnahmekarte gesprochen)

Gruß aus dem Siegerland
Christian


----------



## alex80 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

war einmal mehr eine super Veranstaltung mit allerbester Organisation, auch ich fand dieses Kuchenbuffet war gigantisch. Selbst zum Ende hin war noch genug für alle da, großartig! 

Wie immer gibt es einen Rennbericht von mir unter folgendem Link:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=51


Viele Grüße und bis bald,
Alex


----------



## epic03 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

die Veranstaltung war echt super! Hat richtig Spass gemacht!!!

Kann mir jemand die richtigen Streckenangaben nennen? (Langstrecke) Sollen ja doch so um die 90 km gewesen sein....


----------



## SBIKERC (4. Oktober 2010)

paranze schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Da warst Du also der mit dem Opel neben uns auf dem Parkplatz nehme ich an ! (Hatten kurz über den Transponder/Zeitnahmekarte gesprochen)
> 
> Gruß aus dem Siegerland
> Christian



ja genau...du hattest erst meinen Vater gefragt
lieben Gruß aus Essen zurück


----------



## Carlos69 (4. Oktober 2010)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war einmal mehr eine super Veranstaltung mit allerbester Organisation, auch ich fand dieses Kuchenbuffet war gigantisch. Selbst zum Ende hin war noch genug für alle da, großartig!
> 
> ...



Hi Alex,

erstmal gute Besserung. 
Habe deinen Bericht gerade gelesen. Genau in der Kurve hat es mich auch erwischt. Ich glaube ich habe dich im Krankenhaus gesehen.
Ich musste mit vier Stichen am linken Bein genäht werden.
Naja, Glück im Unglück, Hauptsache nichts gebrochen.

P.S: wie bist Du in den Schlammpassagen mit dem X-King zurechtgekommen ?

Gruß
Carlos


----------



## alex80 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi Carlos,

ja, ich war der im Krankenhaus. So sieht man sich wieder...

Die Kurve hatte es wohl ganz schön in sich, später stand wohl dann ein Streckenposten dort, wurde mir zumindest zugetragen. Passiert halt, hoffentlich ist es keine langwierige Geschichte...

Zum Reifen: Auf Schotter gut (allerdings fehlt das Volumen vom RK 2.2), Kurvenhalt im Gelände ebenfalls in Ordnung, Fahrstabilität durch niedriges Volumen und angepasstem Druck ebenfalls hervorragend, vermittelt auf jeden Fall stets eine gute Rückmeldung vom Untergrund (mit Ausnahme der Kurve ...) und der Grenzbereich ist erfühlbar (mit Ausnahme der Kurve ...). Auf den matschigen Streckenabschnitten hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme, nur mittlerweile kann ich jedem empfehlen, auf nassem Asphalt vorsichtig zu machen...

Dir auch eine gute Besserung!

Gruß, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (5. Oktober 2010)

Ergebnisse der Gesamtwertung sind online
http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/Trophy/Gesamtwertung.html


----------



## SBIKERC (5. Oktober 2010)

Bilder sind online
http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/event/937


----------



## Carlos69 (5. Oktober 2010)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hi Carlos,
> 
> ja, ich war der im Krankenhaus. So sieht man sich wieder...
> 
> ...



Der Streckenposten wurde auf unsere Anweisung dort installiert.
Nach meinem Sturz, ich lag noch auf dem Boden und begutachtete mein Bein, sind noch 3 weitere gestürtzt 

Komme gerade vom Chirurg. Der Arzt vom Krankenhaus in Winterberg hat meine Wunde nicht richtig saubergemacht und somit hatte sich unter den Nähten alles entzündet  Hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet nächste Woche wieder einsteigen zu können. Damit ist es erstmal vorbei...

Schade eigentlich. Bin gut unterwegs gewesen. War eigentlich für die lange Distanz gemeldet und habe mich wegen meinem Teamkollegen für die Kurze überreden lassen (in der Trophy Wertung war sowieso alles gelaufen). Bin nach 02:02 ins Ziel getrudelt. Inklusive Abzug des Sturzes und der Tatsache das ich mit dem linken Bein nicht mehr treten konnte
wäre ich wohl in meiner Klasse (sen II) erster oder zweiter gewesen.

Naja, Hauptsache nicht gebrochen..

Wir sehen uns in Sundern 

Gruß Carlos


----------



## Erars (5. Oktober 2010)

Gute Besserung euch allen. 
Mich hat es in der selben Kurve auch gelegt. Bei mir kann man das zum Glück mit Pflastern und Voltaren wieder hinbiegen.


----------



## alex80 (5. Oktober 2010)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Chirurg. Der Arzt vom Krankenhaus in Winterberg hat meine Wunde nicht richtig saubergemacht und somit hatte sich unter den Nähten alles entzündet  Hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet nächste Woche wieder einsteigen zu können. Damit ist es erstmal vorbei...
> 
> Naja, Hauptsache nicht gebrochen..
> 
> ...



Hi, ich denke aufgrund des reichlich vorhanden Schlammes gestaltete sich die Säuberung auch als sehr schwierig.  
Ich bin gestern beim Arzt gewesen, er hat mir vorsorglich Antibiotika aufgeschrieben, dafür bin ich auch sehr dankbar. Entzündung im Kniegelenk wäre wohl das Ungünstigste, was aus dieser Misere könnte entstehen. 

Nun gut, ich denke wir kommen durch und können bald wieder auf's Radel!

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## tranquillity (5. Oktober 2010)

Gibt's irgendwo Fotos von den Siegerehrungen (speziell der Trophy)? Bei Sportograf konnte ich nichts finden.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (5. Oktober 2010)

Alles in Allem wieder ein sehr schönes Rennen! Die Strecke fand ich eigentlich super, nicht zu anspruchsvoll, aber dennoch ein paar "tolle" trails.
Leider war ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen und zum Ende noch von Krämpfen geplagt, aber trotzdem ins Ziel gerollt.
Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, in besserer Form..


----------

